# Country home and 4 acres



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

If you want to retire and do nothing but sit on the long screened in porch and watch the wildlife and just admire the sheer beauty of the place, or if you wanted to really do something like put in a vineyard this is the place for you.
The house is comfortable with low cooling bills, has hardwood floors in the living room, hall and two bedrooms. The kitchen has new cabinets and laminate floor for easy cleaning. There is a clean spacious feel to the very open 
kitchen/dining /living room at 31 feet.
There is a fireplace and also all electric heating and air that is in all rooms but the utility room and 1/2 bath. The 1/2 bath and utility room have electric built in heaters. Mudroom or office or another bedroom however you want to use it has an outside entrance to the porch. There is a large screened in patio that wa originally built for a carport. 1165 sq.ft or so .
Look at the website! This is a beautiful place! Close to Stockton, Pomme de Terre and Truman Lakes. Medical clinic in town just 2 miles away , Major medical doctor/surgeons in Springfield 45 minutes south. Walmart, lumber stores 25 minutes away.

http://homes.gsbor.com/detailsresidential/1110181/


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Nice. How much are they asking for it?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

$52500, has own well, septic tank, just got my electric bill for the last 30 days the bill was $88. Previous one was $77.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice place.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice views from the windows , I think they landscaped the place for the window views.


----------



## asti (May 18, 2010)

Its just beautiful!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Makes you wonder how it got the name of the town..Humansville..


----------



## asti (May 18, 2010)

LOL, yes I was curious too, so I went looking, turns out it has been named after its founder a James G. Human from Tennessee that settled by the Big Spring in 1834

:thumb:


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I get asked all sorts of questions.........do only humans live there?
What kind of name is that?
Does that mean some kind of animal lived there before the humans took over??

<G> Nevermind!


----------



## asti (May 18, 2010)

I checked around at the hospitals for a job, doesn't seem to be any openings for my position sterile processing, but Im going to ring up the HR depts and ask anyway... I'm enamored with its look!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I must say it is beautiful when it rains, - I just love the fog , it can make me think of Africa. Like right now after/during the rain to the east the skies are blue black and the trees are so green and the the sun shines through the clouds and the grass is lit up in the sunlight.


----------

